# I cried and it helped!



## Too_Bad (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm a man, a big man. I'm 181cm tall (Sorry non-metric people) and 110 kilograms. I'm in the gym 5 days a week and I'm currently trying to get into the lower single digit body fat percentage.

I have no idea how much of a 'man' that makes me, but it's a start. Today, I excused myself from my daily chores, went by the pond, thought about a lot of things and created a fake scenario in which I cried. The only movie that ever made me cry was E.T. I can't explain why. That said, what my mind conjured up, I cried. It was EXTREMELY releasing in so many ways. Your mind/body may prevent you from crying until 'you are ready' but I highly recommend you try to get it out earlier. WHY? 

I felt more relaxed and easy with the future. I felt like my wife had much less control over me than before (She still has some but much less). I simply recommend anybody that is hurting that CAN'T cry just yet, to find a way, get out and find a way to cry. Whether movie, confiding in friend or friends, thinking with music, anything. JUST CRY!!

This is of course from personal experience. If you've had a different experience, don't be afraid to post it. I'm all for the different options out there. I may need more emotional support in a day or two, or next week, month or year, but for today, I'm fine. That's all that matters now.


----------



## Regretf (Oct 13, 2014)

Crying does help, it's a release of emotions bottled up. Crying in front of family and some friends does help, sometimes you just need a hug or someone to cry with.


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm glad you finally got it out!
Crying helps. I also have gone through many phases where I felt unable to cry...but when it happens, I exhaust myself and then I feel a little bit better.


----------



## Lost40 (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh I'm definitely in agreeance with you all. I cried and cried and cried until I couldn't cry anymore, and then even I could still find more time and tears to cry. It was exhausting, but very healing at the same time.


----------

